# Remote start and heated seats



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

If you search around the internet there's a lot of similar complaints and people wondering if the heated seats are working.

In most newer GM models the ambient air temp has to be below 50°F for the seat heating to come on with a remote start (assuming that option is enabled). If the car only runs a couple minutes it won't have time to heat up much, and without the weight of a person sitting on the seat there's nothing to push and keep the heating pad in contact with the seat covering material.

The 2014 owner's manual states the following to support that:
_"The temperature performance of an unoccupied seat may be reduced. This is normal."_​

If you leave the car running close the ten minutes or do a second ten minute re-start I've found they do somewhat warm up, but you're wasting tons of fuel.

A good way to verify might be to use an infrared non-contact thermometer. On a cold morning take a reading of the cold seats and interior surfaces. Then do a remote start with the interior HVAC (heating/ventilation/AC) temp set to coldest and the fan off, then after say five minutes taking another set of readings.


----------



## AlbertaDiesel (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. This is the first vehicle I've ever owned with heated seats, and the car is still new to me. I'm still learning about it (like turning the temp all the way up enables the electric heater).

Now if it only had a heated steering wheel as well...


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Its not going to feel warm as if it was on high, its a low setting just to take the chill off. Its also does not stay on once you push start. You have to manually then turn them back on.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

You can tell if they have been on or not during the remote start. When you get in your running, remote started car, look at the heated seat button. Key the car to ON, and you will see the 3 lights flash.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

AlbertaDiesel said:


> Thanks for the reply. This is the first vehicle I've ever owned with heated seats, and the car is still new to me. I'm still learning about it (like turning the temp all the way up enables the electric heater).
> 
> Now if it only had a heated steering wheel as well...


How long are you leaving it running during remote start? On those super cold mornings, I'll leave mine run for just under 10 minutes while I get ready to leave the house. By the time I'm in there, the seat is nice and warm. It won't feel as warm when you first get in compared to when you've been sitting on it for a while because the heat isn't getting trapped by yer arse that's planted on it, ya dig?

Pretty sure the maximum heat setting is being used though during the remote start session. If you're only letting it idle for a few minutes it probably won't be noticeably warm.


----------



## AlbertaDiesel (Aug 30, 2017)

i usually let it run for close to the full 10 minutes. I will be trying it out again tomorrow. I will see if the lights flash like CruzeDan suggested.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

AlbertaDiesel said:


> Has anyone else found that the heated seats don't come on when using remote start? Yes - the option is checked in the remote stat settings to turn them on.



I ended up putting a suede wheel cover on mine as the steering wheel is like an ice cube in the winter. 

I would also suggest taking some clean small beans and vacuum sealing them in a plastic bag - with some air so it moves around some - and then stuff them in the leg of an old pair of jeans, sew it shut and you have a portable arse to keep the seat warm when you plan on using remote start.


----------



## AlbertaDiesel (Aug 30, 2017)

OK so I tested it today - the heated seats do work - I was just expecting them to be toasty warm. Instead they are just mildly warm. The indicator lights did flash when I turned the key to on as CruzeDan said.

Also - now that I know that turning the temp dial all the way up enables the electric heater - there's actually some heat from the vents. Nice!


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Not sure if you are aware, also for the aux electric heater to work it must be under 50 F and the vents must be placed on floor or floor and defog/defrost. Most of us find that setting the heater on max, and the fan speed on 2 or 3 works better than blasting the fan.


----------

